# The Nanny from HELL kills her charges!



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

*Power couple hires a nanny from the Dominican Republic & she kills 2 of their 3 children.*

Thursday, October 25, 2012

In my opinion,

*NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK -- Yoselyn Ortega*, 50 is from the Dominican Republic and is accused of murdering two children ages two and six. Ortega moved to New York City where she was employed as a nanny for Kevin and Marina Krim. Authorities say she was not hired from an agency. The Krim's apartment is located "at 57 West 75th Street, near Central Park, on Manhattan's affluent Upper West Side." Ortega lived close by and was hired to watch over the Krim&#8217;s three children, Leo an adorable 2-year-old boy and two sweet precious girls Nessie age 3 and LuLu who was only 6 years-old. 








Nanny Yoselyn Ortega, pictured with Lucia (LuLu) Krim (right) and surviving daughter Nessie, 3 (obscured).

On Thursday Marina Krim took her 3-year-old daughter Nessie to her swimming lesson leaving her other two children Leo and Lulu with the nanny Yoselyn Ortega. 

&#8220;When Ms. Krim returned around 5:30 p.m., the police commissioner said, she found a dark apartment. She went back down to the lobby to ask the doorman if he had seen the nanny and her children. When told that they had not left the building, she returned to the apartment. She turned the lights on in the bathroom and discovered her two children in the bathtub and the nanny unconscious on the floor.&#8221;

*The mother Marina Krim walked in just as Ortega was stabbing herself in the neck and then slit her own wrists according to police.*

The two children were stabbed to death by Ortega and she was &#8220;laying face up on the bathroom floor with stab wounds to her throat area.&#8221; She had apparently murdered the children and stabbed herself with a knife from the kitchen. 

It was said Marina Krims bloody children were still bleeding from their stab wounds laying in a dry bathtub that only had blood from the children in it. One video report said the superintendent of the building said "Something was stuck in her (Ortega's) neck" it was probably the kitchen knife.

"New York Police Department spokesman Paul Browne said the children suffered "multiple stab wounds," and were pronounced dead at the scene." Ortega has no criminal history in the United States. There&#8217;s *speculation* that the nanny tried to clean up the blood in the apartment. 







Leo age 2, killed by his nanny Yoselyn Ortega







Lulu Krim age 6, the picture taken in the Pumpkin Patch. 
Killed by her nanny Yoselyn Ortega

Yoselyn Ortega didn&#8217;t die from her self-inflicted wounds and after the police arrived she was arrested inside the home. Then she was taken to the New York-Presbyterian Hospital/Weill Cornell Medical Center. Where she's said to be in critical but stable condition. She hasn't been formally charged yet but she will be.

Ms. Ortega lived on Riverside Drive in NYC and her neighbor said she had moved to the states from the Dominican Republic. The neighbors in the Krims building said Ortega was never friendly even when they greeted her with a smile and a kind word she always gave them a cold stoic face. They said the children were always friendly and smiled.









Kevin Krim was in San Francisco on a business trip when the murders happened and had flown home that day. Authorities met him at the airport to tell him the tragic news about his family. Then the police escorted him to the St. Luke&#8217;s Hospital where Mrs. Krim had been taken because she was beyond the state of inconsolable grief. Kevin spent the night in the hospital with his wife. Her sister was also by her side.​ 
Marina Krim spent a lot of time with her children and loved them dearly. "Ms. Krim wrote a blog where she documented &#8220;life with the little Krim kids&#8221; and showed them in photos around New York City, eating Gray&#8217;s Papaya hot dogs, pretending to use a pay phone, napping on the sofa and picking pumpkins." The website has since been taken down.​ 
Kevin Krims mother Karen Krim said her son and daughter-in-law treated the nanny like gold and that the family "&#8220;bent over backwards&#8221; for their caretaker &#8212; even paying for her trips back to her native Dominican Republic. She said Ortega was hired approximately 3 years ago. Whenever they left town with the children, the Krims would buy Ortega a flight back to the Dominican Republic. &#8220;They paid for her to be with her family,&#8221; Karen Krim said."


The children's father Kevin Krim is a senior vice president and general manager of CNBC Digital. "He moved to CNBC in March from Bloomberg LLP, where he was global head of Bloomberg Digital. A graduate of Harvard University, Krim was also a former executive at Yahoo." Their mother Marina Krim, 38 is a pediatrician and stay at home mom and devoted to her children. The power couple and their 3 children lived in the posh La Rochelle apartment building, apartment 3-F. Neighbors said that they were an active, beauitful, model family. 






Yoselyn Ortega, 50, &#8220;The Killer Nanny&#8221; is being Wheeled Away to The Hospital While the Children Lay in the Bathtub Stabbed to Death.







Now, the memorial outside the apartment building begins there will probably be thousands of bouquets of flowers, hand written messages, stuffed animals, cards and balloons left by Halloween. 


Rest in Peace "Little Krim Kids." 








*SOURCE:*

*UPDATE 4-Two children stabbed to death in NYC apartment, nanny arrested*
*http://uk.reuters.com/article/2012/10/26/usa-stabbing-newyork-idUKL1E8LQ00820121026*​ 
*2 Siblings Killed in New York City; Nanny Arrested*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/26/nyregion/fatal-stabbings-on-upper-west-side-nanny-is-arrested.html?pagewanted=1&src=un&feedurl=http://json8.nytimes.com/pages/nyregion/index.jsonp​ 
*Nanny Held in Stabbing Deaths of Two NY Children (Videos)*
http://abcnews.go.com/US/nanny-held-stabbing-deaths-ny-children/story?id=17568995​ 

*Krims treated accused child-killer nanny Yoselyn Ortega 'like family,' says slain tots' grandmother *
*Karen Krim, the mother of CNBC executive Kevin Krim, says family would even buy nanny tickets home when they took the kids out of town.*
http://www.nydailynews.com/news/crime/krims-treated-yoselyn-ortega-accused-killer-nanny-family-grandmother-article-1.1193015?localLinksEnabled=false


*Deranged nanny allegedly kills two children of CNBC media executive Kevin Krim and wife Marina; Kids, 2 and 6, are found by mom in bathtub at luxury upper West Side apartment building: NYPD *(Very good detail)
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/mass-stabbing-west-side-article-1.1192419

*NY Nanny Slashed Herself in Front of Distraught Mom*
http://abcnews.go.com/US/nanny-held-stabbing-deaths-ny-children/story?id=17568995







.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

*TWEET THIS:*



Nanny from Dominican Republic kills 2 of power couples children.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/immigration-illegal-immigration/257441-the-nanny-from-hell-kills-her-charges.html#post6226270






.


----------



## Noomi (Oct 26, 2012)

Whoever wrote that poor excuse for an article should be ashamed. Even a fifth grader could do better.


----------



## Politico (Oct 26, 2012)

And they hate hispanics.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Not many Americans are killing illegal aliens but there are a whole lot of illegal aliens killing Americans.

----

*Every day* 12 Americans are murdered by illegal aliens. Another 13 Americans are killed by uninsured drunk driving illegal aliens and 8 American Children are victims of sex crimes committed by the illegal aliens.
http://www.house.gov/apps/list/hearing/ia05_king/col_20060505_bite.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Politico said:


> And they hate hispanics.


 
Are you trying to say, "Happy Halloween Krim family?"  It's too bad but you can always have more kids but we'll never get another nanny like Yoselyn Ortega. 

.

.


----------



## TNHarley (Oct 26, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> Not many Americans are killing illegal aliens but there are a whole lot of illegal aliens killing Americans.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Got to love em! Got to love that amnesty! Got to love the obama admin. suing Arizona! Basically got to love the obama admin.! I hate hearing shit like this.


----------



## del (Oct 26, 2012)

she probably got amnesty from reagan

fucking commie bastard


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if the Krims had a nanny cam?

----


THE NANNIES FROM HELL; Baby is beaten with a telephone - Little boy kept on sofa for 8 hours - Minder's devil fantasy about son. 

Story at LINK


TV documentary, Nannies From Hell


Nanny surveillance is a booming business in America, where these pictures were taken. Now growing numbers of worried working parents in Britain are calling in investigators, too. 

Private detective Sarah Martin plants hidden cameras in clients' homes and goes undercover to spy on childminders. She disguises herself with a baseball cap and dark glasses and follows nannies to the park, where she watches for signs of abuse. 

Secret cameras hidden in clocks, video recorders, mirrors and even teddy bears have already caught childminders beating and screaming at toddlers and leaving a nine-month-old baby in the bath unsupervised... 


.


----------



## Dreamy (Oct 26, 2012)

*Link*

What a horrific story.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Were there any lit candles at the scene any missing chickens from the refrigerator? I&#8217;m wondering if the Nanny was practicing Dominican Republic Voodoo and went into a trance and killed everyone. I wouldn&#8217;t rule it out. One thing they all have in common is that they know how to pull the wool over the American's eyes. 

----

"Voodoo" is the most common name and spelling of the religion in American and popular culture, but it is viewed as offensive by those who practice the religion Vudu is preferred. *Vudu is an influential Dominican subculture and religion*, High Priests can be men (houngan) and women (mambo) LINK

.----

&#8220;Although the country is overwhelmingly Catholic, a majority of Dominicans do embrace some of the features of Vudu while still identifying themselves as exclusively Catholics. Vudu practitioners will admit to their vudu practices, but admit that vudu doesn&#8217;t contradict their Catholic beliefs it instead works hand in hand with it. LINK


----------



## Dreamy (Oct 26, 2012)

I have friends that live in the states and are from the Dominican Republic, Great people.

 I have no idea what the motive for these killings were but it pains me to think the children's Mom walked in on this horror.


----------



## skye (Oct 26, 2012)

My heart goes to the parents of those children. Horrible! just horrible!


----------



## Politico (Oct 26, 2012)

For God's sake Moon you hate hispanics we get it.


----------



## Connery (Oct 26, 2012)

The nanny did not kill the children because she was an immigrant, she killed because she is a killer. This voodoo that you doo doo on this thread you not doo so well....


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Politico said:


> For God's sake Moon you hate hispanics we get it.


 
"More than 90 percent of Dominicans possess some degree of African descent -- and that the very first rebellion of black slaves occurred here in 1522." They share the island with Haiti which is predominately black. On one side of the island is Haiti and the other side is the Dominican Republic and they're considered to be two different countries. LINK Some of the residents practice VooDoo in both of the countries.

The island of Hispaniola is the second largest island in the Caribbean, at 29,273 sq. miles, (75,843 sq. km). The island would fit inside the state of South Carolina or the country of Hungary with room to spare.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Connery said:


> The nanny did not kill the children because she was an immigrant, she killed because she is a killer. This voodoo that you doo doo on this thread you not doo so well....


 
Just another Killer Immigrant, nothing to see here move on.

.


----------



## Connery (Oct 26, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > The nanny did not kill the children because she was an immigrant, she killed because she is a killer. This voodoo that you doo doo on this thread you not doo so well....
> ...



 I am just watching the show....


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 26, 2012)

Connery said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Connery said:
> ...


 
It&#8217;s rather disgusting and disturbing that you would call a toddlers and a kindergarteners slaughter with a butcher knife by someone they trusted a *&#8220;Show&#8221;* and then post a laughing happy face. 

.


----------



## Politico (Oct 26, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > For God's sake Moon you hate hispanics we get it.
> ...



Fine I stand corrected. You hate anyone who is not white.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 28, 2012)

TNHarley said:


> Wolfmoon said:
> 
> 
> > Not many Americans are killing illegal aliens but there are a whole lot of illegal aliens killing Americans.
> ...


 
Once Obama gives all the illegal aliens amnesty they will be Americans and there won't be anymore immigrant or illegal alien crime, just American crime.

From the Des Moines Register:

*Latinos are critical to a victory, Obama tells the Register*
*Republicans are alienating the minority group, the president says.*
http://www.desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2012310250053&nclick_check=1

October 25, 2012

Obama vowed during the Register interview to revamp immigration laws in his second term, and predicted Republicans would go along because of the nation&#8217;s population shifts.

Obama; *&#8220;(One) thing I&#8217;m confident we&#8217;ll get done next year is immigration reform,&#8221; he said.*

Obama thinks the GOP has lost its way in recent years on the issue.
.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 28, 2012)

*The Nanny from HELL remains hospitalized and hasn&#8217;t been charged or interviewed.* 

Her shocked sister says she "loved those children" and is a peaceful woman. (Yeah right)

Sunday, October 28, 2012

In my opinion,

*NEW YORK CITY, NEW YORK -- Yoselyn Ortega*, 50, who is the nanny accused of killing the two Krim children remains hospitalized with knife wounds and a deep puncture to her throat. Everyone wants to know her motivation for killing the 2 and 6-year-old Krim children and why she did it the way she did. Why would she try to commit suicide and kill the 2 innocent children too? 

There is no word on the condition of the mother of the children, Marina Krim. It had to be a terrible shock for her to walk in and find her children stabbed like animals for slaughter laying in a bathtub still bleeding and &#8220;the nanny stabbing herself with the (same) blade.&#8221; 

An older sister of Yoselyn Ortega is Miladys Ortega and she said Yoselyn is the youngest of six children. She said &#8220;On Saturday that her sister "loved those children. *"She said the family felt the nanny was "unable to do that." *(Maybe the Krims told Yoselyn that they believed that a nanny shouldn&#8217;t be a replacement parent in the full sense of the word and only be a responsible caretaker instead and Yoselyn couldn&#8217;t take that kind of alienation or rejection.)

The deceased children&#8217;s grandfather William Krim said &#8220;He wasn't aware of any conflicts between the family and the nanny.&#8221; "We're just the most stunned people in the world. I mean, they treated this woman so well," he said.


*It&#8217;s reported that Yoselyn Ortega had financial problems and emotional problems that were apparent to her friends and some of her family members but she kept them secret from Mr. and Mrs. Krim, her employer.*


A friend of the Nanny Yoselyn Ortega told reporters that Yoselyn had told him on Friday that &#8220;She had felt like she was losing her mind.&#8221; She also told him that her family in N.Y.C. took her to see a psychologist. The authorities are checking into that the story.

Yoselyn&#8217;s neighbor Ruben Rivas said that she had lost a noticeable amount of weight in a short amount of time and that she looked like she had aged in a matter of a few weeks. Other friends say that she was paid well but lost her apartment in the Bronx due to financial difficulties and moved in with her sister. (I do hope the authorities tested her for drugs, the press should double check that and let us know.)

Yoselyn Ortega emigrated to America around 1980 she had attended school in the Dominican Republic in accounting. When she came to America she was married and had a child. She worked in a print shop in Manhattan then she got divorced and returned to the Dominican Republic. 

As far as I can gather it must have been about 3 years ago that she came back to New York City and at that time she decided to be a nanny for the first time. As the story goes she was referred to the Krims by one of their friends and the rest is history. (Their friend must feel like you know what, right about now.)

What I can&#8217;t understand for the life of me is why two highly financially successful and intelligent people wouldn&#8217;t have hired a well-qualified American born person to do the job of being their children&#8217;s caretaker.  They certainly had the funds to do so.  Even an uneducated decent American born person with the same culture and values would have been a better choice than what they ended up with.  



*SOURCE:*

*Friends, relatives say NYC nanny not acting herself before children's killings*
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/10/28/friends-relatives-say-nyc-nanny-not-acting-herself-before-children-killings/

*Sister of NYC nanny: She 'loved those children'*
http://news.yahoo.com/sister-nyc-nanny-she-loved-those-children-032649039.html

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 29, 2012)

*Killer Nanny Wakes Up from Coma*

In my opinion, 

Monday, October 29, 2012

Inside sources say that when Yoselyn Ortega woke up in the hospital the first thing she said concerned her own family. &#8220;She had previously been described as being in a &#8216;catatonic&#8217; state, refusing to talk to police or physicians, and she is yet to be charged for the deaths of the two children.&#8221; Yoselyn remains in the hospital with a broken vertebrae in her neck, a puncture wound to her throat and slashed wrists. 

Police say Yoselyn used two knives to kill the kids with. The authorities are anxious to speak to Yoselyn but she has lawyered up at the taxpayer&#8217;s expense of course and will not be answering any questions. 

Ortega has worked for the Krim&#8217;s since 2010 up until last Thursday when she murdered their children. Ortega was supposed to meet with the mother Marina Lindsay Krim and Nessie, 3 at a children&#8217;s dance studio. When Ortega didn't show up Marina went home to find out why. She then saw the grizzly scene of her own children dead in the bathtub and witnessed Ortega slashing her wrists and stabbing herself in the throat, after seeing that Marina had to be sedated and hospitalized.

Yoselyn Ortega has a 17 year-old-son named Jesus and he has proclaimed that his mother is innocence. He told one of his aunts, &#8216;Auntie, I know it couldn&#8217;t have been my mother,&#8217; he said, according to the New York Post. &#8216;Those kids were like my brother and sister.&#8217;

Ortega and her son lived with her sister and her niece in an apartment in Harlem. The police have searched the apartment twice. They&#8217;re hoping to find evidence for the reason why she killed the Krim kids. The police took a computer and bags of articles from the home.

The memorial outside the Krim apartment on the sidewalk continues to expand with stuffed animals, flowers, posters, pictures and cards for the children and their family. Kevin and Marina Krim and their daughter Nessie, 3 are in an undisclosed location at this time. They have a lot of mourning and healing to deal with.

The slain children&#8217;s father, Kevin Krim, 37 has texts close acquaintances and said in part, &#8220;We&#8217;re obviously heartbroken.&#8221; &#8220;Thanks for your concern.&#8221; He also let them know that three-year-old Nessie the only surviving child &#8220;is doing fine.&#8221;



*SOURCE:*

*'Killer' nanny who 'stabbed children to death before suicide bid' wakes up from coma - and asks after her OWN family*

*Children discovered in bathtub of their Upper West Side luxury apartment on Thursday with multiple stab wounds by their mother, Marina Krim*
*Nanny Yoselyn Ortega undergoes surgery following 'suicide attempt' and refuses to speak to police - but asks doctors about her own family *
*Relatives say nanny 'suffered financial and emotional burdens'*
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2224713/Krim-murders-Yoselyn-Ortega-wakes-coma--immediately-asks-HER-family.html?ITO=1490*

*Nanny's family in Dominican Republic weeps over murder of Manhattan children*
*http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/manhattan/kids_were_our_family_too_EjgF3NsJg0VHRTIgIk16ZM*


*.*


----------



## April (Oct 29, 2012)

Connery said:


> The nanny did not kill the children because she was an immigrant, she killed because she is a killer. This voodoo that you doo doo on this thread you not doo so well....



Thank You...LOL..


----------



## William Joyce (Oct 30, 2012)

Connery said:


> The nanny did not kill the children because she was an immigrant, she killed because she is a killer.



Oh yeah. Same thing would have happened with a white nanny, easy.


----------



## Jos (Oct 30, 2012)

Selective serotonin reuptake inhibitor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## April (Oct 30, 2012)

The "Nanny from Hell" deserves a bullet between her eyes.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 30, 2012)

*Killer Nanny Could Be Arraigned on Halloween from Her Hospital Bed!*

In my opinion,

Monday, October 29, 2012

&#8220;The nanny accused of viciously stabbing two children before slitting her throat could be arraigned from her hospital bed on Wednesday, a source said.&#8221;



*SOURCE:*

*Hearing for &#8216;killer nanny&#8217; Yoselyn Ortega, accused of stabbing two children to death, planned from her hospital bed *
*Yoselyn Ortega, 50, is still intubated as a result of her failed suicide attempt, but a source told the Daily News she is conscious and able to communicate. She has refused to speak with police, but asked about her own family.*
http://www.nydailynews.com/new-york/killer-nanny-yoseln-ortega-hearing-stabbing-planned-hospital-bed-article-1.1194895

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 30, 2012)

Sunday, October 28, 2012

Excerpt:

When Yoselyn Ortega attacked six year-old Lucia (LuLu) Krim, the little girl fought for her life. New details released by members of law enforcement reveal Lucia Krim suffered multiple defensive wounds as she tried to defend herself against the woman hired to care and protect her.

Yoselyn Ortega, 50 left the body of Lucia Krim blood soaked in the bathtub for her mother, Marina Krim to find. In addition to the defensive wounds, the beautiful little angel died from stab wounds to her neck and stomach.

Speaking to the New York Post, a source in law enforcement stated that two year-old Leo, baby brother to Lucia suffered two fatal stab wounds to his neck. The source stated, *They both suffered. They bled out.* The little girl tried to protect herself.



*SOURCE:*


Killer nanny fought by six year-old
http://www.examiner.com/article/killer-nanny-fought-by-six-year-old

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 30, 2012)

William Joyce said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > The nanny did not kill the children because she was an immigrant, she killed because she is a killer.
> ...


 
IMO, I get your point. When was the last time that an American born nanny either Black or White murdered the children of their employers?

From the 1920's to the 1960's Black women were predominately nannies and did a good job of raising their employer&#8217;s children. I don't recall any of them murdering any white kids or any kids of any color for that fact but unfortunately black nannies fell out of "fashion." It seems both white and black American born nannies were replaced by legal and illegal immigrants leaving American nannies without jobs.

Now that the employers are finally willing to pay more money for their nannies the liberal thinking elite parent's think that it's more cosmopolitan to hire foreign born nannies and shoved the American born nannies to the wayside. 

It makes you wonder who on earth would allow some 3rd world person to inflict their backwards thinking and culture upon their children. That thinking is just plain messed up!!! 

*The truth of the matter is that foreign born people whether they are legal immigrants or illegal aliens are murdering American&#8217;s children nationwide and there are too many documented cases for anyone to dispute this fact.*

The supporters of amnesty like to pull the Race Card whenever they can in hopes of making God fearing American&#8217;s feel like racists for not letting them have their way. 

The pro-illegal alien supporter&#8217;s hope to make Americans feel guilty and ashamed by not letting the law breaking criminal illegal aliens have amnesty with full U.S. citizenship and full rights. Just what did they do to deserve this beside jump the border and break the federal laws? Using the "Race Card&#8221; and using their American born children as battering rams are their only effective tools because everything else they have is illegal according to the federal laws. 

We have to *End Birthright Citizenship* and ignore those calling American&#8217;s racists for pointing out illegal alien crime and wanting the illegal aliens to obey the laws. Why shouldn't they have to obey the same laws that everyone else in America has to obey? Why would we let foreign invaders get away with breaking the laws in the first place? Two illegal aliens parents having a child born on American soil does not make an American citizen, End Birthright Citizenship Now!!!

They think that by calling American's racists the American's will allow amnesty to happen out of guilt and because American&#8217;s don't want to be called racists. We'll see about that!

.


----------



## April (Oct 30, 2012)

"I wonder if her drug of choice was Bath Salts or Ecstasy or a homemade VooDoo potion" ~Wolfo 

I see you're a real smart ass, and quite the 'crack me up' there, Wolfmoo..


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 31, 2012)

Tuesday, October 30, 2012

On Monday, the New York Police Dept. announced that Ortega had planned to see a mental health professional about her psychological issues.



*SOURCE:*

*Nanny Yoselyn Ortega, accused of killing 2 kids, may be arraigned in hospital*
http://www.examiner.com/article/nanny-yoselyn-ortega-accused-of-killing-2-kids-may-be-arraigned-hospital

.


----------



## April (Oct 31, 2012)

"Never Hire a Nanny That Carry&#8217;s Her Own Ginsu Knife Set!!!!!" ~Woof

Well...duhhh.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 31, 2012)

*A neighbor rides the elevator with the Krim Kids minutes before their deaths recollect the incident.* 

October 27, 2012

Joselyn Ortega the &#8220;Killer Nanny&#8221; was taking the 2 children back to the Krims apartment just before she butchered them with a couple of knives. They rode the elevator with a neighbor, Charlotte Friedman. 

Charlotte said Lulu "looked so delightful" and had been dancing under Ms. Ortega's supervision. *"She said she was going home," *Ms. Friedman recalled of the little girl with brown hair. "Happy, happy, happy." 

&#8220;Less than an hour later, the neighbor heard anguished screams from the children's mother, Marina Krim&#8221; after finding her children bleeding to death in the bathtub in the family&#8217;s apartment. 

Kevin and Marina Krim moved from California to New York three years ago. Sarah Krim the children&#8217;s aunt tearfully said, "They are the best parents," "They never yelled at them, they educated them, they knew how to discipline them. This is just tragic."

Lulu age 6 attended kindergarten at Manhattan's Public School 87. The school is offering counseling for their kids and the teachers.



*SOURCE:*

*Nanny went unnoticed*
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970204598504578081253354457348.html

.


----------



## April (Oct 31, 2012)

"Lulu was happy & dancing minutes before "*Killer Nanny' carved her up like a pumpkin*". " ~Woofie

Who uses that in their titles? What happened to being 'sensitive' to the children and their family in replies and titles??? 
Hmmm...Woofie?


----------



## emilynghiem (Oct 31, 2012)

When I first read the article, witchcraft and occult dabbling was the first thing that came to my mind. Too many of my friends who played with dark energy had BIZARRE and tragic deaths and disastrous relations and accidents happen. It clashes with positive spiritual energy, where the mixing of the two types of forces is dangerous. Maybe someday, science will measure and prove how this energy works, and where it reacts to risk fatal hazards.



Wolfmoon said:


> Were there any lit candles at the scene any missing chickens from the refrigerator? Im wondering if the Nanny was practicing Dominican Republic Voodoo and went into a trance and killed everyone. I wouldnt rule it out. One thing they all have in common is that they know how to pull the wool over the American's eyes.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...


----------



## Wolfmoon (Oct 31, 2012)

AngelsNDemons said:


> "Lulu was happy & dancing minutes before "*Killer Nanny' carved her up like a pumpkin*". " ~Woofie
> 
> Who uses that in their titles? What happened to being 'sensitive' to the children and their family in replies and titles???
> Hmmm...Woofie?


 
There should be a Nanny Class 101 for the foreign born Nannies about the American culture of Halloween, and it should be explained to them that you carve up the pumpkins and not the children. 

.


----------



## April (Oct 31, 2012)

Wolfmoon said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> > "Lulu was happy & dancing minutes before "*Killer Nanny' carved her up like a pumpkin*". " ~Woofie
> ...



Well...correct me if I am wrong, but I thought "Halloween" aka "Day of the Dead" originated in South Americaz somewherz...you would think she would know the diff between a 'punkin and a childs head...yes? 

You crack me up Woof.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 1, 2012)

*Yoselyn Ortega has been arraigned!*

Thursday, November 01 2012

&#8220;Yoselyn Ortega, the New York City nanny suspected of stabbing two children in her care to death on Thursday, has been arraigned from her hospital bed.&#8221;

Everyone is wondering if she entered a plea of guilty, not guilty. Come on media get with it! 

*Arraignment meaning:*

&#8220;A criminal proceeding at which the defendant is officially called before a court of competent jurisdiction, informed of the offense charged in the complaint, information, indictment, or other charging document, and *asked to enter a plea of guilty, not guilty*, or as otherwise permitted by law. Depending on the jurisdiction, arraignment may also be the proceeding at which the court determines whether to set bail for the defendant or release the defendant on his or her own recognizance&#8221;.LINK



*SOURCE:*

*NYC Nanny Stabbing: Yoselyn Ortega Reportedly Arraigned From Hospital Bed*
http://www.ibtimes.com/nyc-nanny-stabbing-yoselyn-ortega-reportedly-arraigned-hospital-bed-857494

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 2, 2012)

*Krims nanny enraged when asked to do housework for extra money*

Friday, November 2, 2012

In my opinion,

According to the police the Voo Doo Nanny Yoselyn Ortega was financially struggling and Mr. and Mrs. Krim recognized that. So, they asked Ortega to do 5 extra hours a week for extra pay which would include house chores. Just the mentioning of that infuriated Killer Nanny to the point of wanting to punish the Krims for even suggesting it and insulting her.

&#8220;&#8220;She said something like, &#8216;I&#8217;m paid to watch the children, not clean up and do housework,&#8217; &#8221; a law-enforcement source said of Yoselyn Ortega&#8217;s statements to cops after she woke up from a medically induced coma Sunday.&#8221;

*&#8220;There was friction between her and the family.&#8221;*

Ortega complained to the police that more hours didn&#8217;t fit in with her personal schedule.

&#8220;They were asking her to clean, to do housework. She was unhappy about that,&#8221; the source added.

And her work was suffering.

Ortega noticeably wasn&#8217;t taking care of the kids as well in September as she once had done and was falling down on the job. &#8220;She was told that if she didn&#8217;t improve her work, she would be let go,&#8221; a law-enforcement source said.

IMO, Ortega wasn&#8217;t about to be set aside or neglected and she was going to wreak some 3rd world hurt on the Krims if she was fired. Ortega figured if she couldn&#8217;t babysit the kids then no one would and that&#8217;s why she killed them. One thing they are very good at is pulling the wool over the sheep&#8217;s eyes.

*This is just another story of give them an inch and they&#8217;ll take a mile. Show them kindness and they view it as a weakness and then they pounce on every opportunity to demand more.* 

These 3rd world thinkers come from stink pot countries where they have no opportunities. Then when they come to America and they're actually treated exceptionally well, then they think they can take over and that they&#8217;re in charge. They think that they&#8217;re way more valuable than they are and they think they&#8217;re indispensable.

They don&#8217;t know how to handle money because they&#8217;ve never had any money. It all goes to their heads and if they get into drugs and alcohol, Forget About It! 

If their employers threaten discipline or fires them they seek revenge with brute force OR punish their employer&#8217;s with a killer instinct as in this case. The Krims would have been much better off by posting a help wanted sign in the local Baptist Church, their kids would probably still be alive if they did! 



*SOURCE:*

*Nanny rage before kid slayings*
*Tells cops of housework gripes vs. caring family*
http://www.nypost.com/p/news/local/nanny_rage_before_kid_slayings_MhGvIykGRrN1plERsNaMjL

.


----------



## sealadaigh (Nov 2, 2012)

somewhere along the line, maybe some of you racists and bigots, instead of complaining all the time about illegal and legal immigrants, might actually ask yourself why these people come here in the first place and how is it that they stay.

sometimes people really have to sit down and look at the whole picture if they want to solve the problem.

it is not the immigrant's fault, be they legal or illegal, for wanting a better life for themselves and their families and are willing to work for it. one might even say it is "the american way."

and for the record, she was an american citisen. i wonder if the people who employed her did so legally.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Nov 4, 2012)

*She just wanted a better life and she was a good worker.*


Sunday, November 4, 2012

In my opinion, 

Killer Nanny Yoselyn Ortega was arrested and formally charged on Saturday with two counts each of murder in the first and second degrees in the stabbing deaths on October 25 of two children in her care, Lucia Krim, 6, and her brother, Leo, who would have turned 2 years of age five days later on October 30," New York Deputy Police Commissioner Paul Browne said in a statement." The murders took place in the children's family home at the La Rochelle Apartments at 57 West 75th Street Apt. 2 FG in Manhattan. LINK


Ortega is still hospitalized and is currently guarded by Deputies 24/7 and it is unknown when she&#8217;ll leave the hospital. When she does she&#8217;ll be transported right to the slammer and I hope they lock the door and throw away the key! The cops are keeping mum on the case and no motives for the gruesome murders have surface. (New York doesn't have a death penalty that's a shame.) Ortega lives at 610 Riverside Drive in Manhattan with a bunch of relatives. 

The relatives of Ortega &#8220;told the New York Times that she had sought help from a mental health professional before the killings.&#8221;

&#8220;The police said they had delayed charging Ms. Ortega for more than a week because she was intubated and unable to speak as doctors treated wounds she received when she stabbed herself in the throat and slashed her wrists.&#8221;



*SOURCE:*

*Nanny Yoselyn Ortega Charged with Murdering Two Young Children*
*http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20644984,00.html?xid=rss-topheadlines*

*Upper West Side Nanny Is Charged With Murder in 2 Children&#8217;s Deaths*
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/nyregion/upper-west-side-nanny-is-charged-with-murder.html?_r=1&

*New York City Nanny Yoselyn Ortega Charged in Stabbing Death of 2 Children (Video)*
http://abcnews.go.com/US/york-city-nanny-yoselyn-ortega-charged-stabbing-death/story?id=17635240

.


----------



## Wolfmoon (Apr 15, 2013)

Tuesday, April 5, 2013

*Nanny Yoselyn Ortega fit to stand trial for Krim child murders*

_A New York nanny accused of stabbing to death two young children in her care has been deemed fit to stand trial, a judge ruled Friday._

http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/news/regions/americas/united-states/130405/nanny-yoselyn-ortega-fit-stand-trial-krim-child-

IMO, Yoselyn Ortega, 50 the nanny killer will stand trial beginning Friday, May 6, 2013. It is my understanding that Ortega killed Lucia Krim, 6 and her toddler brother Leo, 2 after she had an argument with their mother over feeding the children junk food among other things and she was on the verge of being fired by Kevin and Marina Krim the children's parents.

Ortega was found by 2 state psychiatrists that she is fit to stand trial even though she is currently housed without bail at the prison ward for psychiatric patients at Elmhurst Hospital Center in the borough of Queens. Ortegas lawyer plans on disputing it.


----------

